# Revolution wheel- new river equipment



## MarquisTree (Nov 30, 2012)

Installed this wheel on Monday on one of our vermeer TX60. We had a Vermeer wheel on it with their yellow jacket system...
What a night and day difference.
Amazing improvement in cutting speed.
3-10 hour days of hard grinding hardwoods and soft woods in rocky ground and we haven't changed a single tooth. With the yellow jacket system we would have used at least 10 teeth by now and I am sure a few broken bolts.
at less then $3k for the complete wheel and a box loaded up with an overkill of spare parts this wheel will pay for it self in no time.

And it doesn't hurt that dave is very helpful and good to work with.

I am actually sick to my stomach thinking about the tens of thousands of dollars we have wasted over the years on yellow jackets and green teeth


----------



## MarquisTree (Nov 30, 2012)

Welcome to Facebook


----------



## treemandan (Nov 30, 2012)

I didn't want to say anything negative on your Facebook account - I love the pic of the lady with the baby standing under the broken phone pole. In a word ' typical'


----------



## treebilly (Nov 30, 2012)

I've been wondering about that wheel for a while now. I live a few miles from new river , kinda know some of the owners, and one of there best fab guys but no one around me has converted over to their stuff. I will say that compared to green teeth the yellow jackets are garbage. I would like to know how that wheel holds up. Keep us posted on it.


----------



## Kottonwood (Nov 30, 2012)

Is that wheel just for big machines or does it work on small grinders too? I switched over to the multitip wheel on my 25 horse (now 30) carlton last year and it cuts like a champ. I can't believe some of the teeth that still come stock on grinders when there are much better things out there.


----------



## mckeetree (Nov 30, 2012)

Is that the same thing as the Sandvik wheel?


----------



## MarquisTree (Dec 1, 2012)

treemandan said:


> I didn't want to say anything negative on your Facebook account - I love the pic of the lady with the baby standing under the broken phone pole. In a word ' typical'





You like that dano?
This past storm I lost a lot of faith in our species...common sense is in short supply. My detail that day had to kick her out of the work zone at least 4 times.
On the next job Nstar sent us too there were people standing all around a big oak laying on the primaries. Their kids were climbing on it. We cleared them out of the area. I walked over to the tree and about 20' from it I could hear what sounded like bacon cooking...everything was still live on the street...


----------



## MarquisTree (Dec 1, 2012)

mckeetree said:


> Is that the same thing as the Sandvik wheel?



I think so. I think Sandvik makes the teeth and new river machines the wheel. If you go too Sandvik website they don't have that wheel listed but I know they have something to do with it


----------



## MarquisTree (Dec 1, 2012)

PatriotTreeCO said:


> Is that wheel just for big machines or does it work on small grinders too? I switched over to the multitip wheel on my 25 horse (now 30) carlton last year and it cuts like a champ. I can't believe some of the teeth that still come stock on grinders when there are much better things out there.



They build the wheels to fit each machine. If you give dave a call he can quote u a wheel for your specific machine


----------



## flushcut (Dec 1, 2012)

Good to hear about the wheel.


----------



## mattfr12 (Dec 1, 2012)

MarquisTree said:


> I think so. I think Sandvik makes the teeth and new river machines the wheel. If you go too Sandvik website they don't have that wheel listed but I know they have something to do with it



It's a good bit less per hour to run that wheel. I picked one up T he Paul Bunyan show they had a really good deal on them. They claim it is like $2.40 per hour vs green teeth is over 5$. Not sure how they came up with that but it was part of there pitch at the show.


----------



## treeclimber101 (Dec 1, 2012)

mattfr12 said:


> It's a good bit less per hour to run that wheel. I picked one up T he Paul Bunyan show they had a really good deal on them. They claim it is like $2.40 per hour vs green teeth is over 5$. Not sure how they came up with that but it was part of there pitch at the show.



What kinda machine you have it on , do you have pics of it ! I have the first series sandvik wheel for my 352 looks like a stock wheel the tooth placement is a bit different and it is thicker , no pocket bolt wear yet , but we cut sandy loam soil here , so they last a lot longer then breaking stones all day , my worst fear is the occasional fence post or hunks of concrete people like to bury around here , that wheel is intense looking Dave badass even !


----------



## mattfr12 (Dec 2, 2012)

treeclimber101 said:


> What kinda machine you have it on , do you have pics of it ! I have the first series sandvik wheel for my 352 looks like a stock wheel the tooth placement is a bit different and it is thicker , no pocket bolt wear yet , but we cut sandy loam soil here , so they last a lot longer then breaking stones all day , my worst fear is the occasional fence post or hunks of concrete people like to bury around here , that wheel is intense looking Dave badass even !



Carlton hurricane which it came stock on, we put it on a bandit 2450. Never thought to take pics of a wheel for a stump grinder. Didn't see it as very entertaining. This is the 2450 on one of its first stumps. It was supposed to come with the svandisk in it but the dealer didn't have it in stock. So we ran green teeth till it came in . You can get them from the factory on bandits. So we met them at Paul Bunyan and picked it up. Threw a pic of the baby stumper I'm for u also. It was like a 900$ factory option.


----------



## BlackOakTreeServ (Dec 2, 2012)

Nice Matt, how you lik'in baby stumper? how big a stump can you grind with baby within reason?


----------



## treeclimber101 (Dec 2, 2012)

I say oh hell to no on that , if I buy a machine that is supposed to have something on it , it sits til they put that something on it , it seems they just love to place blame on the owner for making repairs or upgrades ! As a matter of fact when I bought mine it wasn't supposed to have a push blade I didn't want it , they gave it to me and as a matter of fact they actually lowered the price of the machine originally that I wanted without it , but thank god I got it that little blade makes spreading mayo over my hoagie a lot easier LOL:hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## mattfr12 (Dec 2, 2012)

woodsman44 said:


> Nice Matt, how you lik'in baby stumper? how big a stump can you grind with baby within reason?



Its a very nice little machine. The hydro over belts is great. It in my mind is way way more productive than a 252. The disk doesn't stall very often.

We have taken out huge stumps with it, it just takes it a little while a 30" stump is gonna take it a little while when you start getting into 50 or 60" your talking hours of operation. But i think its almost twice as fast as a 252 I've had two of them in the past. It has adjustable swing speed which helps out greatly and seems to automatically slow itself down in the cut the more strain that is put on the motor. I had no intentions of getting it when they wanted to demo it. I was never impressed with a machine that small but it is sweet for what we use it for. Taking a 5k+ pound carlton out to get a 12" stump is just stupid. The small bandit and the 2450 both fit in the back of my pickup with the outside wheels off, I don't trailer them anymore. I bought an old ford f250 that should be getting a flat bed put on it soon for hauling my stumpers around. Im trying to do away with trailers.

The 2450 does so good id like to sell the carlton as we only use it for land clearing where we have to do a few hundred stumps but its just not that often machine sits a lot. Im not as sold on carlton as i was before i had one. Customer support and dealer support needs major gains, Only reason i bought bandits is the closest carlton dealer is like 7 hours, there best answer to this was take it to a local guy? I wouldn't like a local guy working on a 60k grinder thats use to fixing lawn mowers. Bandit picks my stuff up and brings it back if there is a problem.


----------



## mattfr12 (Dec 2, 2012)

treeclimber101 said:


> I say oh hell to no on that , if I buy a machine that is supposed to have something on it , it sits til they put that something on it , it seems they just love to place blame on the owner for making repairs or upgrades ! As a matter of fact when I bought mine it wasn't supposed to have a push blade I didn't want it , they gave it to me and as a matter of fact they actually lowered the price of the machine originally that I wanted without it , but thank god I got it that little blade makes spreading mayo over my hoagie a lot easier LOL:hmm3grin2orange:



It is very annoying they sent me the wrong bolts twice. My opinion is if your machine isn't at least 50-60hp the wheel wont really give you any gains. Green teeth are probably just as fast on the smaller machines and also easier to change and rotate the teeth. I still have the original disk, i might go back to green teeth once this wheel is shot. I can change a set of green teeth in less than 15minutes with an air ratchet. And i actually went against there recommendation one time and tried the red teeth and they really take a bite give those things a try one time. they are a little more aggressive.


----------



## MarquisTree (Dec 2, 2012)

mattfr12 said:


> Carlton hurricane which it came stock on, we put it on a bandit 2450. Never thought to take pics of a wheel for a stump grinder. Didn't see it as very entertaining. This is the 2450 on one of its first stumps. It was supposed to come with the svandisk in it but the dealer didn't have it in stock. So we ran green teeth till it came in . You can get them from the factory on bandits. So we met them at Paul Bunyan and picked it up. Threw a pic of the baby stumper I'm for u also. It was like a 900$ factory option.



Those don't look like green teeth. What Carlton do you run. I have heard good things about them


----------



## mckeetree (Dec 2, 2012)

All the houses up there look like big old boxes.


----------



## flushcut (Dec 3, 2012)

mattfr12 said:


>



Chip containment screen works wonders. Just saying, you could have cut your clean up time by two thirds = more profit.


----------



## mattfr12 (Dec 3, 2012)

MarquisTree said:


> Those don't look like green teeth. What Carlton do you run. I have heard good things about them



There great we just didn't stick with them because of dealer support. Those are green teeth on the 2450in the grinding pictures, tomahawks came on it. When we wanted a new Carlton we had to go half way to pick it up. I figured a 50+k grinder delivered should be in that price. Bandit of Ohio does the disk from the factory on stuff over 40-50hp now.


----------



## mattfr12 (Dec 3, 2012)

flushcut said:


> Chip containment screen works wonders. Just saying, you could have cut your clean up time by two thirds = more profit.



Ya I've thought about it just forget to pick up that stein version, I liked how you didn't have to stick that one in the ground, there's gas it's own feet.


----------



## mattfr12 (Dec 3, 2012)

PatriotTreeCO said:


> Is that wheel just for big machines or does it work on small grinders too? I switched over to the multitip wheel on my 25 horse (now 30) carlton last year and it cuts like a champ. I can't believe some of the teeth that still come stock on grinders when there are much better things out there.



If your machine can use the full cutting depth of the teeth you have now yes. If your only taking a 1/4 off a pass then no. It uses the side teeth to gain more depth per pass. I don't think my 2450 can use it to its potential. It's faster but not like it is on the Carlton. Big HP difference tho when the disk is spinning on the Carlton you can see through the disk where the last tooth back is. That's how big of a bite it will take. But it bigs the hurricane a on oak and other hard woods. I mostly see them on 80+ HP machines when they are demoing them.


----------



## mattfr12 (Dec 3, 2012)

mattfr12 said:


> There great we just didn't stick with them because of dealer support. Those are green teeth on the 2450in the grinding pictures, tomahawks came on it. When we wanted a new Carlton we had to go half way to pick it up. I figured a 50+k grinder delivered should be in that price. Bandit of Ohio does the disk from the factory on stuff over 40-50hp now.



We bought a hurricane off the tree trader a few years ago its 140hp john deere .We traded a junk d-86 in on it, stay away from the morbark grinders design flaws all over. Killer used prices on them for a reason.


----------



## treemandan (Dec 3, 2012)

Dam Matt, the one picture it was brand new and the next it looked like it had a thousand hours.


----------



## mattfr12 (Dec 3, 2012)

treemandan said:


> Dam Matt, the one picture it was brand new and the next it looked like it had a thousand hours.



Yeah they get ran a lot, 4 years out of one of those machines. It's not even 3 months old and I think it has 180 hours on it.


----------



## Toddppm (Dec 3, 2012)

flushcut said:


> Chip containment screen works wonders. Just saying, you could have cut your clean up time by two thirds = more profit.



Now that you mention it, that is a huge mess! Keep hearing everybody say how bad the greenteeth throw chips but I've never seen anybody run them before. Guess I'm still in the dark ages with my little 1625 and standard teeth.


----------



## Kottonwood (Dec 3, 2012)

mattfr12 said:


> If your machine can use the full cutting depth of the teeth you have now yes. If your only taking a 1/4 off a pass then no. It uses the side teeth to gain more depth per pass. I don't think my 2450 can use it to its potential. It's faster but not like it is on the Carlton. Big HP difference tho when the disk is spinning on the Carlton you can see through the disk where the last tooth back is. That's how big of a bite it will take. But it bigs the hurricane a on oak and other hard woods. I mostly see them on 80+ HP machines when they are demoing them.



Yeah that's what I was thinking. The multitip wheel was a vast improvement from the stock carlton cutters I had on there.

As far as chip cleanup goes, this is what we use, moving a pile of chips takes no time.

STIHL KW-KM STIHL PowerSweep


----------



## mattfr12 (Dec 3, 2012)

PatriotTreeCO said:


> Yeah that's what I was thinking. The multitip wheel was a vast improvement from the stock carlton cutters I had on there.
> 
> As far as chip cleanup goes, this is what we use, moving a pile of chips takes no time.
> 
> STIHL KW-KM STIHL PowerSweep



I know that effin thing is great, I use it for all kinds of stuff. wish i would have bought one years and years ago. Always steered away saying I'm not giving three hundred for that rubber piece of crap. Now id pay double, it flicks the stuff out of the grass a rake wont even get.


----------



## mattfr12 (Dec 3, 2012)

PatriotTreeCO said:


> Yeah that's what I was thinking. The multitip wheel was a vast improvement from the stock carlton cutters I had on there.
> 
> As far as chip cleanup goes, this is what we use, moving a pile of chips takes no time.
> 
> STIHL KW-KM STIHL PowerSweep



Since i have my original disk once the svandisk is shot i might just throw the green back on. Just a lot easier for me to change i have all the sockets in every truck already with impact guns. 60tx like marquis has would probably do pretty good with it. Marquis how come you guys never got any of the bigger grinders, with all the other equipment wondering why you went on the smaller end of the diesel grinders. Carlton makes some monsters that would probably really cut your grinding time down.


----------



## MarquisTree (Dec 3, 2012)

mattfr12 said:


> Since i have my original disk once the svandisk is shot i might just throw the green back on. Just a lot easier for me to change i have all the sockets in every truck already with impact guns. 60tx like marquis has would probably do pretty good with it. Marquis how come you guys never got any of the bigger grinders, with all the other equipment wondering why you went on the smaller end of the diesel grinders. Carlton makes some monsters that would probably really cut your grinding time down.



Matt,
A grinder upgrade has been on the list for a few years. We tried three vermeers but they all had electrical issues in the first day of each demo. 
Tried a morbark...they aren't even in the game yet.

Really liked the 86hp and the 110 HP bandit just really wish you were not stuck with a perkerpillar, it would be great to get one with a JD.

I haven't seen many carltons around here, I will have to demo a few before we decide. As far a really big machine we need a grinder that can still fit thru gates


----------



## epicklein22 (Dec 3, 2012)

mattfr12 said:


> Its a very nice little machine. The hydro over belts is great. It in my mind is way way more productive than a 252. The disk doesn't stall very often.
> 
> We have taken out huge stumps with it, it just takes it a little while a 30" stump is gonna take it a little while when you start getting into 50 or 60" your talking hours of operation. But i think its almost twice as fast as a 252 I've had two of them in the past. It has adjustable swing speed which helps out greatly and seems to automatically slow itself down in the cut the more strain that is put on the motor. I had no intentions of getting it when they wanted to demo it. I was never impressed with a machine that small but it is sweet for what we use it for. Taking a 5k+ pound carlton out to get a 12" stump is just stupid. The small bandit and the 2450 both fit in the back of my pickup with the outside wheels off, I don't trailer them anymore. I bought an old ford f250 that should be getting a flat bed put on it soon for hauling my stumpers around. Im trying to do away with trailers.
> 
> The 2450 does so good id like to sell the carlton as we only use it for land clearing where we have to do a few hundred stumps but its just not that often machine sits a lot. Im not as sold on carlton as i was before i had one. Customer support and dealer support needs major gains, *Only reason i bought bandits is the closest carlton dealer is like 7 hours*, there best answer to this was take it to a local guy? I wouldn't like a local guy working on a 60k grinder thats use to fixing lawn mowers. Bandit picks my stuff up and brings it back if there is a problem.



Southeastern Equipment is a Carlton dealer, you're probably two hours from their headquarters in Cambridge and they have numerous dealers in Ohio.


----------



## mattfr12 (Dec 4, 2012)

epicklein22 said:


> Southeastern Equipment is a Carlton dealer, you're probably two hours from their headquarters in Cambridge and they have numerous dealers in Ohio.



Marshal from JP Carlton never mentioned that when I called them a few months ago. Even if that's the case bandits is fixing it at our shop or towing it back to there's.


----------



## mattfr12 (Dec 4, 2012)

MarquisTree said:


> Matt,
> A grinder upgrade has been on the list for a few years. We tried three vermeers but they all had electrical issues in the first day of each demo.
> Tried a morbark...they aren't even in the game yet.
> 
> ...



Good luck on the demo I tried with no luck. They are bad ass machines, just need to put more into making it convenient to demo or buy. 

I wouldn't shake a stick at The bigger vermeers or morbark either. Carlton or bandit is the only two that Wont fall apart.

The guy that sells me my bandit stuff is really dedicated. Jim at bandit of Ohio he can probably set you up with a demo of a 2900. Don't get the tire model poor power when driving through chip piles or trying to climb a curb. It will hit a point on steep enough terrain that it just can't turn the tires. The track model had plenty of power.

A 60tx seems like it would slow u guys down you'll get the added money back out of the grinder in the first year just in labor. I know how many trees we remove on average per year so I'm guessing u guys do quite a few more with the added crews. Even having the Carlton I still sub some huge stumps out on the summer. No point in paying my guys to grind when they could be removing in the super busy season.


----------



## mattfr12 (Dec 4, 2012)

MarquisTree said:


> Matt,
> A grinder upgrade has been on the list for a few years. We tried three vermeers but they all had electrical issues in the first day of each demo.
> Tried a morbark...they aren't even in the game yet.
> 
> ...



You said you knew a good guy at altec? I'm interested in another rear mount if you want to send me the contact info. I have no real ties to Terex, I ran aerial of Connecticut the most. All Bartlett would buy for some reason.


----------



## flushcut (Dec 4, 2012)

mattfr12 said:


> Ya I've thought about it just forget to pick up that stein version, I liked how you didn't have to stick that one in the ground, there's gas it's own feet.


I built mine to the same dimensions as the stein setup but made it out of black pipe I got for free and the only things I had to buy are the hinges and the screen tarp (Northern Tool) and zip ties. I think the whole thing cost me around $45. 


Toddppm said:


> Now that you mention it, that is a huge mess! Keep hearing everybody say how bad the greenteeth throw chips but I've never seen anybody run them before. Guess I'm still in the dark ages with my little 1625 and standard teeth.


I think any teeth will throw chips a good distance. I just like to keep it a small area.


----------



## MarquisTree (Dec 4, 2012)

Its actually not the grinding performance of the tx60 that is the issue. Its uses its 60 HP very efficiently. It just destroys itself.


----------



## John464 (Dec 4, 2012)

I knew you would like that revolution wheel. 

As far as a carlton that can fit in a backayard. we just picked up a new carlton with wireless remote and 66hp Kubota. A little bit of increased power over our 60hp duetz 7015 we just sold.

I bought my grinder from a company in mass, Shelter Tree. As far parts they can be shipped next day. As for service, we have a full time mechanic on staff. Ive only replaced one hydro motor and belts and bearings and ive owned a carlton since 2006. Also owned vermeer, rayco, but carlton makes the best built high hp backyard machine. Id love to buy a bandit grinder since that we we run for chippers, but they arent in the stump grinder game long enough to work out the kinks. The Model 2890XP is nice when it works.


----------



## mattfr12 (Dec 6, 2012)

MarquisTree said:


> Its actually not the grinding performance of the tx60 that is the issue. Its uses its 60 HP very efficiently. It just destroys itself.



You guys have problems with the drive shaft or motor mounts?


----------



## MarquisTree (Dec 7, 2012)

mattfr12 said:


> You guys have problems with the drive shaft or motor mounts?


Gearboxes
Clutches
Driveshafts
Clutch actuators
Couple motors
U joints..

We have blown thru a very impressive list of parts on two machines that have a combined total of around 3500 hrs...


----------



## MarquisTree (Dec 7, 2012)

I hope vermeer is listening. That completely lost our business. We used to be all Vermeer. They added all sorts of electronic BS and became unreliable...then they failed to keep up as everyone else made more aggressive chippers...
Bandit is listening ... a factory rep saw my post and I got a call from our dealer a few days later


----------



## mattfr12 (Dec 7, 2012)

MarquisTree said:


> I hope vermeer is listening. That completely lost our business. We used to be all Vermeer. They added all sorts of electronic BS and became unreliable...then they failed to keep up as everyone else made more aggressive chippers...
> Bandit is listening ... a factory rep saw my post and I got a call from our dealer a few days later



Well it's kind of hard to buy a Vermeer that is gonna do what you guys expect. There is no real real powerful grapple fed chipper, nor do any of there grinders match up to the others. That 60tx has had the same problems for a long time, and the design stays pretty much the same.


----------



## MarquisTree (Dec 7, 2012)

The tx60 grinds great. Very maneuverable gets to places a grinder should never go...but 500 hrs is a very short life expectancy for a clutch.. also having a vermeer sales man tell me..
"1500 hrs? At that point its time to consider replacing it"
That said it all for me.


----------



## MarquisTree (Dec 7, 2012)

View attachment 266096


Done way too many of these. This was just yesterday


----------



## treeclimber101 (Dec 7, 2012)

MarquisTree said:


> View attachment 266096
> 
> 
> Done way too many of these. This was just yesterday



Ohhhhh ........ Yea the old Vermeer driveshaft , ya know what the guy from Vermeer said , the vibration that you see on the machine is 10xs worse inside the shaft housing mostly from gear box bearings wiping out , mine broke and made a sound like it was coming out of that tube .


----------



## Looneytic (Feb 7, 2016)

MarquisTree said:


> Installed this wheel on Monday on one of our vermeer TX60. We had a Vermeer wheel on it with their yellow jacket system...
> What a night and day difference.
> Amazing improvement in cutting speed.
> 3-10 hour days of hard grinding hardwoods and soft woods in rocky ground and we haven't changed a single tooth. With the yellow jacket system we would have used at least 10 teeth by now and I am sure a few broken bolts.
> ...



I have a Bandit 2550 with 20 hours on it . I disliked the revelation wheel so much I took it off .

If anyone is interested in buying I will sell it .


----------



## treecutterjr (Feb 8, 2016)

How much? 

Sent from my SM-N910T using Tapatalk


----------

